# Anyone Missing 2 Pyrs?



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

http://tippecanoe.craigslist.org/pet/2340496947.html

Likely someones LGD got a little too far from home and got mistaken for strays?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Have you took them to the vet to see if they have a micro chip?....thses dogs are expensive...I am sure that they miss their family


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

Fowler said:


> Have you took them to the vet to see if they have a micro chip?....thses dogs are expensive...I am sure that they miss their family


LOL I didn't find them! I just found the craigslist ad. I wonder if they let them go if the poor dogs would just return to their home. 

I bet someone is missing their LGD/Pet. Just thought maybe someone on here in the area might know of someone who is missing these dogs.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Kwings said:


> LOL I didn't find them! I just found the craigslist ad. I wonder if they let them go if the poor dogs would just return to their home.
> 
> I bet someone is missing their LGD/Pet. Just thought maybe someone on here in the area might know of someone who is missing these dogs.


Ohhhh...gotcha


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Nope. Mine are in the yard with the goats and poultry.


----------

